# Solar Panels and underfloor heating



## lemmer

Hi there all,
I'm looking for a Solar Panel company to supply and install for us. We live in the Caldas area and would appreciate any contacts you could supply please (preferably an english speaker but not vital). Also if anybody knows a reputable company for underfloor heating that would be great too.

Many thanks in advance, Bo


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi lemmer

I met in a bar in Gois a guy called Dave he is a business partner with Simon Sharp. Simon is very well known on a Forum i am not a member of and very well respected. They where is Gois putting in a new system that was the first to be fitted in Portugal. I know of there reputation and it's worth contacting them. Simon is in the Porto area or there about and Dave is in the Algarve area.

If you speak to Dave mention me Peter from the May Tay in Gois. 

Information in English


----------



## omostra06

I would agree with that. Simon Sharp is the man to speak to


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Lemmer

Before you can receive a PM private message you need to do a few more posts. Then members can contact you.

Peter


----------



## lemmer

*PM*



PETERFC said:


> Hi Lemmer
> 
> Before you can receive a PM private message you need to do a few more posts. Then members can contact you.
> 
> Peter


thanks peter, much appreciated


----------



## veloster

I left Terceira in 1970 and will be moving back by the end of April of 2016. Will be building a house and would like advise on heating water, under-floor heating, air-conditioning and electric solar panels.


----------



## MrBife

veloster said:


> I left Terceira in 1970 and will be moving back by the end of April of 2016. Will be building a house and would like advise on heating water, under-floor heating, air-conditioning and electric solar panels.


As always Google is your friend with this kind of enquiry. A search for 'azores climtaizaco canalizasao' throws up a long list. Its pretty unlikely anyone on this forum has just done this same job on a house down the road - but I guess you never know ! Really it's your Architects job to research how to do this and to specify suppliers, make sure you choose a good one ! Make sure the Engineer for the job does the correct calculations and has experience of similar projects


----------



## Strontium

veloster said:


> I left Terceira in 1970 and will be moving back by the end of April of 2016. Will be building a house and would like advise on heating water, under-floor heating, air-conditioning and electric solar panels.


+1

For efficiency heating/aircon needs to be specified for the building's size/volume/insulation and built in - not an add on later. Under floor heating has to be built in so all would be part of the original design + build which has to be done by your architect/engineer as part of the build plans sent for council project approval, that is what you pay them for. If they don't do this then you'd be better to find one who does.


----------



## chilton

*PV solar system*



PETERFC said:


> Simon is in the Porto area or there about and Dave is in the Algarve area. If you speak to Dave mention me Peter from the May Tay in Gois.
> 
> Dear Peter,
> Can you advice how to contact them? Thanks


----------



## chilton

*PV solar system*

If you speak to Dave mention me Peter from the May Tay in Gois. 

Need to contact them. Pls advice.


----------



## RichardHenshall

I believe both branches of the company (Simon & Dave) have ceased operating in Portugal.


----------



## baldilocks

lemmer said:


> Hi there all,
> I'm looking for a Solar Panel company to supply and install for us. We live in the Caldas area and would appreciate any contacts you could supply please (preferably an english speaker but not vital). Also if anybody knows a reputable company for underfloor heating that would be great too.
> 
> Many thanks in advance, Bo


Hi Lemmer. You don't say what sort of solar panel you are interested in - one for electricity or one for hot water.


----------



## Strontium

chilton said:


> If you speak to Dave mention me Peter from the May Tay in Gois.
> 
> Need to contact them. Pls advice.




PeterFC from Gois has been banned from this forum.


----------



## chilton

Thanks. I wonder why?
Actually, I wanted to ask them about domestic PV solar system with a battery stack, does it mean that the system is isolated from a el. grid? If there is no electricity in main then the batteries supply (for a while); when electricity is in a grid then power comes from it, then pv solar panels pump electricity to the grid. Is it right? Who knows, pls comment. Thanks, William


----------



## Strontium

chilton said:


> Thanks. I wonder why?
> Actually, I wanted to ask them about domestic PV solar system with a battery stack, does it mean that the system is isolated from a el. grid? If there is no electricity in main then the batteries supply (for a while); when electricity is in a grid then power comes from it, then pv solar panels pump electricity to the grid. Is it right? Who knows, pls comment. Thanks, William



Somewhere I have read that discussion of how and why people are banned is against the forum rules.


There are many variations of domestic PV mainly based on your consumption and how much money you want to spend. Simplest is a 12v panel, DC regulator, a 12v gel cell battery and 12v LED lighting. If it's to run domestic appliances without a grid tie in then enough panels + battery pack + dc to 240AC inverter to supply the demand from maybe 12 hours of sun but 24 hours of consumption. If you want a tie into the local grid then you can have many different configurations, running your house on Solar and selling the excess to the grid when your demand is low then running your house on solar plus buying from the grid when your demand is high is the usual compromise as it does away with the battery pack but has the extra expanse of grid tie in and the equipment needed to do this. If you are doing it for economical reasons the you will need to very carefully calculate your demand and solar supply. It is not a "one size fits all" installation. Probably the most cost efficient is to run solar PV with batteries at low voltage for lighting, laptop, router etc as this does not need a qualified electrician for fitting, have separate local grid 220v AC for the fridge and microwave additionally solar hot water with gas bottle boiler for hot water.


----------



## lisawurtzbach

MrBife said:


> As always Google is your friend with this kind of enquiry. A search for 'azores climtaizaco canalizasao' throws up a long list. Its pretty unlikely anyone on this forum has just done this same job on a house down the road - but I guess you never know ! Really it's your Architects job to research how to do this and to specify suppliers, make sure you choose a good one ! Make sure the Engineer for the job does the correct calculations and has experience of similar projects


I definitely agree! why not go to Google as it would give you good suggestions for your inquiry. Also, get a proper consultation from the right person. I'm sure you can also get referrals from people near you.


----------

